# [Resolved] Bricked Mesmerize?



## LosCodos (Jan 11, 2012)

So, I'm on US Cellular and using a Samsung Mesmerize. The device shipped with Gingerbread 2.3.5 and the first ROM I installed to it was a rooted EH09 build from RootzWiki. I flashed JT's ICS, build 4 and then build 5, and everything was working just fine. However, this morning I woke and found that my phone's screen would turn on but not respond to any touch input - I pulled the battery, rebooted, same issue. So I booted into ClockworkMod Recovery and wiped my cache and Dalvik Cache, but then when I clicked to restart the phone, it booted back into CWM. I pulled the battery again, re-inserted; same issue. At this point, I opened Odin and used the PIT and PDA files and attempted to re-flash EH09. Odin said everything went as planned, but this time when I put the battery back into the phone and rebooted, it stayed at the Samsung logo. I tried flashing a few more times with the same result. Not knowing what it did, I ticked the 're-partition' checkbox (my first big mistake, I think) and it once again said everything was successful, but this time when I put my battery back in the Samsung logo would not even come up. I cannot get the device into any mode other than Download mode and re-flashing with the box unticked changes nothing. Have I bricked my phone? Is this something that can be fixed?


----------



## ocs111 (Jun 15, 2011)

LosCodos
odin back to the the full flash of EE25 (check repartition) let it bootup, then odin to the eh09 (rooted) DO NOT check repartition, let it boot up. You should be in pretty good shape after that.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## LosCodos (Jan 11, 2012)

Ocs111, where can I find the EE25 ROM? Since Megaupload is down I have found it really difficult to get a hold of things I need.

Poontab, I apologise for the mis-post. Thank you for moving the thread.

Edit: I found an EE25 rom but that looks like it's for the Showcase. The first warning I grasped was that I should definitely not flash things for other phones. Is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

alright homie...you need to re-odin EH09 with a tick in the repartition box, put the pit where it goes and the EH09 tar in the pda spot and let it go...your phone isnt bricked because it turns on and the sgs (mes, showcase, and fassy)are damn near impossible to brick...after the first time using repartition, you wont need to use it again unless you flash an MTD ROM ei: andthing AOSP...if odin still wont work you need to make sure you have the right drivers installed on your computer and try plugging you charge cord in a different usb slot...all phones are different but this should do the trick for y ou...good luck and post back and let us know whats going on!!!


----------



## LosCodos (Jan 11, 2012)

This morning I had tried flashing EH09 with repartition checked, and it got my phone to its current state. It doesn't seem to respond to the power button or the 3-button combo, and when I plug it in the 'charging' animations do not show up. The only thing that works is Download mode. The ICS build 5 is an MTD ROM, right? Would trying to go directly from that to EH09 cause me problems?


----------



## nickrl (Oct 1, 2011)

LosCodos said:


> So, I'm on US Cellular and using a Samsung Mesmerize. The device shipped with Gingerbread 2.3.5 and the first ROM I installed to it was a rooted EH09 build from RootzWiki. I flashed JT's ICS, build 4 and then build 5, and everything was working just fine. However, this morning I woke and found that my phone's screen would turn on but not respond to any touch input - I pulled the battery, rebooted, same issue. So I booted into ClockworkMod Recovery and wiped my cache and Dalvik Cache, but then when I clicked to restart the phone, it booted back into CWM. I pulled the battery again, re-inserted; same issue. At this point, I opened Odin and used the PIT and PDA files and attempted to re-flash EH09. Odin said everything went as planned, but this time when I put the battery back into the phone and rebooted, it stayed at the Samsung logo. I tried flashing a few more times with the same result. Not knowing what it did, I ticked the 're-partition' checkbox (my first big mistake, I think) and it once again said everything was successful, but this time when I put my battery back in the Samsung logo would not even come up. I cannot get the device into any mode other than Download mode and re-flashing with the box unticked changes nothing. Have I bricked my phone? Is this something that can be fixed?


I have experienced this on more than one occasion. what works for me (and i think my phone is a little more quirky than others) is I went back and odin'd to dl14 with repartition. loaded cw3 and formatted system, boot, data etc through the mounts option. THEN had to dl14 again. then onto eh09. yes ... major pain in the tushy but this is what has worked for me since you cant mount system with cw4 or 5. give that a shot. I have put my phone through the paces, believe me and on more than one occasion have been cursing and panicking,but odin has always brought me back to life.


----------



## LosCodos (Jan 11, 2012)

nickrl said:


> I have experienced this on more than one occasion. what works for me (and i think my phone is a little more quirky than others) is I went back and odin'd to dl14 with repartition. loaded cw3 and formatted system, boot, data etc through the mounts option. THEN had to dl14 again. then onto eh09. yes ... major pain in the tushy but this is what has worked for me since you cant mount system with cw4 or 5. give that a shot. I have put my phone through the paces, believe me and on more than one occasion have been cursing and panicking,but odin has always brought me back to life.


I'm currently at school. I'll give this a try when I get home. (approximately 6 hours from now.)

Edit: Would the DI14 Pick'n'Pack ROM be suitable for this? Or does it have to be completely stock?


----------



## nickrl (Oct 1, 2011)

LosCodos said:


> I'm currently at school. I'll give this a try when I get home. (approximately 6 hours from now.)
> 
> Edit: Would the DI14 Pick'n'Pack ROM be suitable for this? Or does it have to be completely stock?


Good question. I would use the full stock odin just to be sure. that way you have already ruled out a solution that may not work. Also another little point that probably doesnt make a difference but I ALWAYS go in mount usb through cw and delete all of cyanogen, mtd, and other files that get wrote as we flash all the new stuff. I also make sure to delete any voodoo folders as well... not sure how they keep popping back into my sd card but by doing this you know its completely fresh and there is nothing your phones recovery might be trying to read when trying to bring it back to life. Again... I dont think theres much that it does with these files unless your running the appropriate rom to look for but regardless it gives you a completely blank slate to begin with once you get squared away.


----------



## LosCodos (Jan 11, 2012)

I finally managed to find a download of DI14 that's full-stock. I'll try your solution and Baked_Tator's solution ASAP. Thanks for your help so far, guys! I'll definitely post with the results.

Edit: Sweet! I also found a full EI20. If flashing to EH09 goes as planned I'll try flashing to EI20.


----------



## ocs111 (Jun 15, 2011)

LosCodos said:


> I finally managed to find a download of DI14 that's full-stock. I'll try your solution and Baked_Tator's solution ASAP. Thanks for your help so far, guys! I'll definitely post with the results.
> 
> Edit: Sweet! I also found a full EI20. If flashing to EH09 goes as planned I'll try flashing to EI20.


Make sure the EI20 is rooted, if not you will want to stay with EH09; I have loaded you guy's US Cellular stuff on my CSpire without a problem, I assumed it would be safe vice versa


----------



## LosCodos (Jan 11, 2012)

ocs111 said:


> Make sure the EI20 is rooted, if not you will want to stay with EH09; I have loaded you guy's US Cellular stuff on my CSpire without a problem, I assumed it would be safe vice versa


Oh, really? Wow, that's kind of the opposite of what everybody else has said. Thanks for the tip! I can manually root the EI20 if necessary. I'll figure it out if and when that time comes.


----------



## nickrl (Oct 1, 2011)

LosCodos said:


> Oh, really? Wow, that's kind of the opposite of what everybody else has said. Thanks for the tip! I can manually root the EI20 if necessary. I'll figure it out if and when that time comes.


yep... it really dont matter what you load as long as your phone comes back up... after all your flashing custom roms afterwords right? just make sure that comes from the appropriate forum. you will wanna make sure for instance if you use cspires stuff to get back up,then make sure to odin a uscc modem (if your planning on going to ics. ei20 works the best for me).


----------



## LosCodos (Jan 11, 2012)

I was previously using ICS build 5... Oh, by Baked_Tator. I actually just realised the significance of him trying to help me. o.o But, anyways. I was using ICS build 5, originally with the EH09 modem and then with the EI20 modem. If I can find a guide on deodexing a ROM, I may just do that and remove whatever TouchWiz stuff I don't like and substitute it for what I *do* like. xD I see what you mean about it not mattering, though. Aren't the edits to the ICS rom for the Mesmerize mostly just changing strings to say "US Cellular" and then fixing MMS?


----------



## nickrl (Oct 1, 2011)

LosCodos said:


> I was previously using ICS build 5... Oh, by Baked_Tator. I actually just realised the significance of him trying to help me. o.o But, anyways. I was using ICS build 5, originally with the EH09 modem and then with the EI20 modem. If I can find a guide on deodexing a ROM, I may just do that and remove whatever TouchWiz stuff I don't like and substitute it for what I *do* like. xD I see what you mean about it not mattering, though. Aren't the edits to the ICS rom for the Mesmerize mostly just changing strings to say "US Cellular" and then fixing MMS?


unless im not understanding you right, there is no touchwiz to substitute in the ics build. its AOSP. and yes the edits are for the mms and to say uscc. Did your phone come back to life?


----------



## LosCodos (Jan 11, 2012)

What I meant was deodex/strip down a stock USCC ROM. Sorry for not making that clearer. I'm actually running through your instructions at the moment, so we'll see if they do the trick.

Edit: I *finally* got it! What I did was use a completely stock (unrooted, even) EI20 package that included everything available. I ticked repartition and update bootloaders, and here's the quirky part: nothing worked until I plugged it into AC power. After that, it booted on its own. I heard it from across the room and grinned with delight. Thanks for your help and pushing me in the right direction, guys!


----------



## ocs111 (Jun 15, 2011)

I am running dfgas's new rom on my CS Showcase; haven't had any problems to mention. I tried the ICS Rom for awhile, I liked it but I couldn't deal with the distorted bluetooth volume. The most stable I have run lately is the Awesome ROM; it is very strong and dependable.


----------



## donp445 (Dec 4, 2011)

i have two almost bricked showcase myself and i cant seem to dl any files cause there on mega up load thanks to our goverment its shutdown can anyone upload these files that i need to repartition the phone with please


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

donp445 said:


> i have two almost bricked showcase myself and i cant seem to dl any files cause there on mega up load thanks to our goverment its shutdown can anyone upload these files that i need to repartition the phone with please


Back to stock Odin files for showcase

atlas_v2.2.2 + EE25


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

LosCodos said:


> nothing worked until I plugged it into AC power. After that, it booted on its own.


Weird, never heard of that happening before. But hey, glad to see you made it back!


----------

